
Supreme Court to Review 'Business Method' Patents - vaksel
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jun2009/tc2009061_905686.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index+-+temp_news+%2B+analysis
======
TomOfTTB
I don't mean to dismiss this or say it isn't positive. But at the same time
this doesn't do much for me. The court, as opposed to say Congress, is charged
with interpreting the law in place. But I think most know the law itself needs
to be done away with and completely rewritten.

So while a positive ruling from the Supreme Court might give a little
temporary relief things won't be improved until the law is changed (which will
invalidate the ruling anyway)

